# Issues



## scotch (Feb 9, 2016)

I have many
Issues with the site, especially the staff. They barely answer or reply to your questions but have time to ban and infraction you.
When your banned, you can't even contact staff.


----------



## Belle of Pripyat (Feb 9, 2016)

I haven't gotten any warnings, infractions or bans and I post _a lot_. If you're careful to follow the rules, you won't have those problems. PM a mod if you need help, rather than making a post they might not even see. However, you need to be patient because I'm sure they get lots of PMs daily.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Feb 9, 2016)

You can email them via the Contact Us at the bottom. They've got a Twitter account though I have no idea if they check DMs/Tweets to that. 

Secondly why are you getting repeatedly warned/banned? Surely if you're a repeat offender you've either reviewed the rules to determine what you've done wrong. Also staff would prefer it if you contacted them directly about warns/infractions/bans.


----------



## Llust (Feb 10, 2016)

enders said:


> They barely answer or reply to your questions


this, i agree with. they always say they'll get back to us, but they usually never do. it's a nuisance having to remind them of my problems a couple of times. there are like two or three mods like this - i get that they're busy with their own stuff, but never getting back to me without being reminded is just, ugh. anyway, i'm pretty sure there's an email provided when you get banned so you can contact them. as for infractions, if you have an issue with them then i suggest actually abiding by the forum rules. if you feel like you don't deserve the infraction, then talk it out with a mod


----------



## Bowie (Feb 10, 2016)

I think what a lot of people care not to understand is that the staff are people too, and they can't be on all the time, and perhaps can't answer every little question they get. I'm sure that they acknowledge them, however, and they'll discuss issues amongst themselves. In my experience, they're always willing to help people out. Just don't treat them any different than you would a regular member.


----------



## scotch (Feb 10, 2016)

Tom said:


> You can email them via the Contact Us at the bottom. They've got a Twitter account though I have no idea if they check DMs/Tweets to that.
> 
> Secondly why are you getting repeatedly warned/banned? Surely if you're a repeat offender you've either reviewed the rules to determine what you've done wrong. Also staff would prefer it if you contacted them directly about warns/infractions/bans.


I have. They never reply.


----------



## Murray (Feb 10, 2016)

enders said:


> I have. They never reply.



Feel free to send a huge list of every question you have ever thought my way (via PM) and I will attempt to answer as best I can when I see it.


----------



## Nightmares (Feb 10, 2016)

Lmao I got a warning the other day for mini-modding? I don't really understand, because all I did was help someone in the Bell Tree HQ, and everyone does that? so.....idk


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Feb 10, 2016)

Nightmares said:


> Lmao I got a warning the other day for mini-modding? I don't really understand, because all I did was help someone in the Bell Tree HQ, and everyone does that? so.....idk



Could have been the tone of your post. Generally just help where/with what you can, but don't scold them.


----------



## ZetaFunction (Feb 10, 2016)

Belle of Pripyat said:


> I haven't gotten any warnings, infractions or bans and I post _a lot_. If you're careful to follow the rules, you won't have those problems. PM a mod if you need help, rather than making a post they might not even see. However, you need to be patient because I'm sure they get lots of PMs daily.



^ This.  I post a ton on here, in all sections, and I've never received any warnings or have been banned yet in over the year I've been on here.  Also, every time I've had any issues, and I've had to PM a mod, they respond within 24 hours, which is really nice.


----------



## Nightmares (Feb 10, 2016)

Tom said:


> Could have been the tone of your post. Generally just help where/with what you can, but don't scold them.



I didn't though


----------



## scotch (Feb 10, 2016)

my main problem is when your banned if you email them they don't reply
I was banned for 4 weeks because my brother made accounts and the staff never replied


----------



## Nightmares (Feb 10, 2016)

enders said:


> my main problem is when your banned if you email them they don't reply
> I was banned for 4 weeks because my brother made accounts and the staff never replied



I've know people's family being banned in the past because the mods assume they're alts :/


----------



## PeeBraiin (Feb 10, 2016)

enders said:


> my main problem is when your banned if you email them they don't reply
> I was banned for 4 weeks because my brother made accounts and the staff never replied



If o remember correctly you got banned and decided to make an alt.it was your user name with a 2 behind itm if this was your brother I'd recommend he get a different user name (assuming it's you??? Idk I don't remember)


----------



## Nightmares (Feb 10, 2016)

Universaljellyfish said:


> If o remember correctly you got banned and decided to make an alt.it was your user name with a 2 behind itm if this was your brother I'd recommend he get a different user name (assuming it's you??? Idk I don't remember)



Yeah it was ender's alt


----------



## Jake (Feb 10, 2016)

Nightmares said:


> I didn't though


It depends what you're posting. If you're just answering a question then it's fine but if you're saying something like "this should be in X board" - or anything else that should be reported rather than answered - then it counts as mini modding.


----------



## Nightmares (Feb 10, 2016)

Jake. said:


> It depends what you're posting. If you're just answering a question then it's fine but if you're saying something like "this should be in X board" - or anything else that should be reported rather than answered - then it counts as mini modding.



Yeah,  that's what I did...Why does that deserve a warning though? Why does that need to be reported?


----------



## Damniel (Feb 10, 2016)

How long do you wait for them to answer? Because if you ask on day and expect a response tomorrow or sooner, then it's just impatience. Are you asking serious questions and just not joking around? Contact one mod, if they don't answer in a while then just ask another. 

You could just not continually get in trouble, that would be better .


----------



## scotch (Feb 10, 2016)

Universaljellyfish said:


> If o remember correctly you got banned and decided to make an alt.it was your user name with a 2 behind itm if this was your brother I'd recommend he get a different user name (assuming it's you??? Idk I don't remember)



I made an alt and then I asked my brother to make an appeal then he decided to join the site. When his first account was banned he made a second one so now I buy items on tbt for him

- - - Post Merge - - -



Call me Daniel said:


> How long do you wait for them to answer? Because if you ask on day and expect a response tomorrow or sooner, then it's just impatience. Are you asking serious questions and just not joking around? Contact one mod, if they don't answer in a while then just ask another.
> 
> You could just not continually get in trouble, that would be better .



The staff infraction  for the smallest reasons 
I waited 4 weeks


----------



## Aali (Feb 10, 2016)

Tom said:


> Could have been the tone of your post. Generally just help where/with what you can, but don't scold them.



That makes no sense imo

this is a internet, you can't hear what we say only read what we write, how can a post have a tone? What do we have to throw smiley faces in every post we do so we don't get a "mini-modding" infraction.

ANd thats another thing, really? Getting in trouble for helping out mods? To make their job a smidge easier? No wonder people complain about them so much here


----------



## scotch (Feb 10, 2016)

Aali said:


> That makes no sense imo
> 
> this is a internet, you can't hear what we say only read what we write, how can a post have a tone? What do we have to throw smiley faces in every post we do so we don't get a "mini-modding" infraction.
> 
> ANd thats another thing, really? Getting in trouble for helping out mods? To make their job a smidge easier? No wonder people complain about them so much here


^
so true


----------



## Llust (Feb 10, 2016)

Aali said:


> That makes no sense imo
> 
> this is a internet, you can't hear what we say only read what we write, how can a post have a tone? What do we have to throw smiley faces in every post we do so we don't get a "mini-modding" infraction.
> 
> ANd thats another thing, really? Getting in trouble for helping out mods? To make their job a smidge easier? No wonder people complain about them so much here



im assuming their reason for not allowing mini modding is because its annoying, but from your point of view, i completely agree with you. even if it is supposedly annoying, we really are helping them out while they're busy with other stuff - plus, we're letting them know what to do so they dont make the same mistake in the future. i cant think of any other reason


----------



## scotch (Feb 10, 2016)

most staff members, with the exclusion of Oblivia and Murray, are just not ._.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Feb 10, 2016)

Nightmares said:


> Yeah,  that's what I did...Why does that deserve a warning though? Why does that need to be reported?





Aali said:


> That makes no sense imo
> 
> this is a internet, you can't hear what we say only read what we write, how can a post have a tone? What do we have to throw smiley faces in every post we do so we don't get a "mini-modding" infraction.
> 
> ANd thats another thing, really? Getting in trouble for helping out mods? To make their job a smidge easier? No wonder people complain about them so much here


Unless you're a simpleton, all posts can have a tone. For example by calling you a simpleton or even an idiot, you'd argue that I'm being hostile and antagonistic no? Posts have tone based off how you type and word choice. While you can argue a good number of posts could come off as neutral, it doesn't stop others from taking a post a different way based off diction. 

"Helping mods" involves reporting the thread so it can be moved while answering the topic at hand while maybe mentioning that X topic belongs in X board next time. Posts where it doesn't contribute to the topic and is simply about X topic needs to be in X board next time doesn't contribute to the conversation and possibly encourages the OP to go remake the same topic in the correct board. 

Alternatively whining about staff makes them less likely to help ungrateful members. 

- - - Post Merge - - -



stardusk said:


> im assuming their reason for not allowing mini modding is because its annoying, but from your point of view, i completely agree with you. even if it is supposedly annoying, we really are helping them out while they're busy with other stuff - plus, we're letting them know what to do so they dont make the same mistake in the future. i cant think of any other reason


That isn't helping. Helping is using the report button so it can be moved.


----------



## Oblivia (Feb 10, 2016)

Nightmares said:


> Yeah,  that's what I did...Why does that deserve a warning though? Why does that need to be reported?



Being helpful is great and we definitely understand that people don't necessarily have bad intentions when directing someone to another board, but it does make our job harder in that this behavior oftentimes causes people to recreate the thread in multiple forum boards, thus causing us to have to close multiple threads and PM the user, which all could have been avoided if the thread was simply reported for a move.  What Jake said is exactly right - answering questions in the HQ or otherwise is totally fine and something we definitely appreciate, but if something's posted the incorrect area it needs to be reported so it can be properly dealt with.



Aali said:


> That makes no sense imo
> 
> this is a internet, you can't hear what we say only read what we write, how can a post have a tone? What do we have to throw smiley faces in every post we do so we don't get a "mini-modding" infraction.
> 
> ANd thats another thing, really? Getting in trouble for helping out mods? To make their job a smidge easier? No wonder people complain about them so much here



Yes, and the way to help us out is by reporting things that need to be reported as opposed to posting in the thread to let the person know what they did wrong.

I also want to say that we very rarely warn anyone for mini modding unless we notice it becoming a pattern.  Bottom line is, the report button is there for a reason and we ask that people use it when something needs to be moved, as this is something only staff can assist with.


----------



## scotch (Feb 10, 2016)

Oblivia said:


> Being helpful is great and we definitely understand that people don't necessarily have bad intentions when directing someone to another board, but it does make our job harder in that this behavior oftentimes causes people to recreate the thread in multiple forum boards, thus causing us to have to close multiple threads and PM the user, which all could have been avoided if the thread was simply reported for a move.  What Jake said is exactly right - answering questions in the HQ or otherwise is totally fine and something we definitely appreciate, but if something's posted the incorrect area it needs to be reported so it can be properly dealt with.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




all staff should be like this.
Replying to forums with a good answer 
she's a great staff member.


----------



## Llust (Feb 10, 2016)

enders said:


> all staff should be like this.
> Replying to forums with a good answer
> she's a great staff member.



well, it's not like all mods sit back and do nothing. it's just because she just so happens to be online browsing this section of the forums at this time. if there was a different mod here, they would have done the same thing


----------



## scotch (Feb 10, 2016)

stardusk said:


> well, it's not like all mods sit back and do nothing. it's just because she just so happens to be online browsing this section of the forums at this time. if there was a different mod here, they would have done the same thing



that isn't all true

- - - Post Merge - - -

unlike other staff members, when I am punished, she explains why


----------



## Aali (Feb 10, 2016)

Oblivia said:


> I also want to say that we very rarely warn anyone for mini modding unless we notice it becoming a pattern.  Bottom line is, the report button is there for a reason and we ask that people use it when something needs to be moved, as this is something only staff can assist with.



I have reported so many threads and rarley anything gets done unless it's a simple "Oh this is in the wrong forum"

I honestly don't understand why someone would be given a infraction for saying "oh hey, this (blah blah blah) don't forget to bursh up on the rules. Have a nice day" It just honestly blows my mind


----------



## scotch (Feb 10, 2016)

Aali said:


> I have reported so many threads and rarley anything gets done unless it's a simple "Oh this is in the wrong forum"
> 
> I honestly don't understand why someone would be given a infraction for saying "oh hey, this (blah blah blah) don't forget to bursh up on the rules. Have a nice day" It just honestly blows my mind


im in negative bells because i said
thats funny,


----------



## Llust (Feb 10, 2016)

enders said:


> that isn't all true
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> unlike other staff members, when I am punished, she explains why



not all mods are the exact same. if you feel like they didn't give you a reason as to why you got the punishment, it was probably either mistakenly left out or was unclear to you. you can always ask for a more specific explanation if you need to. being an moderator for a large community really is tedious - i used to be one of two admins for a really popular group on dA. it doesnt seem that bad, but since we had so many members, we had plenty of questions and issues to deal with at the same time. because there were only two of us in different time zones, there's a lot to deal with at one time. sometimes i get busy irl so some questions are delayed, but i get back to them as soon as i have time. sometimes im in such a rush that i forget to include a detail in my message or something. i ended up having to drop out as a co-founder because it was getting way too out of hand for me, haha.. but anyway, thats what im assuming the mods basically go through


----------



## scotch (Feb 10, 2016)

stardusk said:


> not all mods are the exact same. if you feel like they didn't give you a reason as to why you got the punishment, it was probably either mistakenly left out or was unclear to you. you can always ask for a more specific explanation if you need to. being an moderator for a large community really is tedious - i used to be one of two admins for a really popular group on dA. it doesnt seem that bad, but since we had so many members, we had plenty of questions and issues to deal with at the same time. because there were only two of us in different time zones, there's a lot to deal with at one time. sometimes i get busy irl so some questions are delayed, but i get back to them as soon as i have time. sometimes im in such a rush that i forget to include a detail in my message or something. i ended up having to drop out as a co-founder because it was getting way too out of hand for me, haha.. but anyway, thats what im assuming the mods basically go through


i dont even know who warned/infracted me


----------



## Llust (Feb 10, 2016)

enders said:


> i dont even know who warned/infracted me



i dont think knowing who specifically gave you the infraction really matters. if you're concerned with that, then you can always contact one of the mods


----------



## Jeremy (Feb 10, 2016)

Aali said:


> I have reported so many threads and rarley anything gets done unless it's a simple "Oh this is in the wrong forum"



We do everything behind the scenes, so you wouldn't see that.


----------



## Oblivia (Feb 10, 2016)

Aali said:


> I honestly don't understand why someone would be given a infraction for saying "oh hey, this (blah blah blah) don't forget to bursh up on the rules. Have a nice day" It just honestly blows my mind



Warnings ≠ infractions.  Warnings aren't meant to be a serious thing and are mainly just meant to serve as a rule reminder.  I've never seen anyone get an infraction for mini modding.

Again, answering questions is great and helps us out a lot, but actual rule reminders should be left to the staff as we're the only ones who are able to take action when a rule is broken or something's posted in the wrong place.  I'm sorry if this seems unfair or illogical to you, but the system we have here is in place for a reason and oftentimes reporting something helps us far more than anything else.


----------



## KarlaKGB (Feb 11, 2016)

warnings penalise bells tho, u may as well put them on death row


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 11, 2016)

KarlaKGB said:


> warnings penalise bells tho, u may as well put them on death row



not hard to gain em back though if it's only 20 :]


----------



## Belle of Pripyat (Feb 11, 2016)

I actually didn't know that pointing someone to the correct forum is frowned upon. I've done it a few times and I was never warned. Now that I know, I'll be sure to report those threads rather than reply.


----------



## Dorian (Feb 11, 2016)

I have received two infractions for using the smiley gyroid  so being overly cheerful doesn't really get you anywhere either, lol. It's weird that you get penalized for that, but I have... twice. So I stopped using it for awhile and everyone was like, 'What happened to your happy gyroids? Are you okay?' I see trolls who are freely busy making trouble, and I get penalized for making a happy face. That is my only complaint.


----------



## Aali (Feb 11, 2016)

Dorian said:


> I have received two infractions for using the smiley gyroid


.....my mind is just blown to bits 
Did you use a bunch of them? If not I no longer understand mod logic


----------



## Dorian (Feb 11, 2016)

Aali, nope. Just one both times.


----------



## Jeremy (Feb 11, 2016)

Dorian said:


> Aali, nope. Just one both times.



Was is it a post quality violation warning? See 1 b: http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?94559-The-Bell-Tree-Rules-amp-Guidelines


----------



## Aali (Feb 11, 2016)

Dorian said:


> Aali, nope. Just one both times.



Well I mean did you only post a smiley face or did you have actual text? If not I can see that


----------



## Dorian (Feb 11, 2016)

Once it was just the smiley and once it was one or two words and a smiley. I assumed it was a post length issue. I just find it aggravating when I see trolling threads go on and on with no resolution and I get penalized for something utterly harmless. Shrugs. Oh and  Yay!


----------



## cIementine (Feb 11, 2016)

ugh, stop whining.


----------



## Belle of Pripyat (Feb 11, 2016)

Dorian said:


> Once it was just the smiley and once it was one or two words and a smiley. I assumed it was a post length issue. I just find it aggravating when I see trolling threads go on and on with no resolution and I get penalized for something utterly harmless. Shrugs. Oh and  Yay!



I'm sure they _do_ get warnings and infractions. They probably just don't make their business public.


----------



## Chris (Feb 11, 2016)

I don't think I know who you are. Or why you've been warned/infracted/banned so often. Even so, feel free to approach us with concerns and we'll deal with them as well as we can. I don't know who you've contacted who apparently isn't answering you well but maybe they're busy.

Also please note that using the 'Contact Us' button won't get you an instant response. It's normal for there to be a backlog in the email account now and then as it's handed by an individual, not the whole team, so it's entirely dependent on his schedule.


----------



## scotch (Feb 11, 2016)

Tina said:


> I don't think I know who you are. Or why you've been warned/infracted/banned so often. Even so, feel free to approach us with concerns and we'll deal with them as well as we can. I don't know who you've contacted who apparently isn't answering you well but maybe they're busy.
> 
> Also please note that using the 'Contact Us' button won't get you an instant response. It's normal for there to be a backlog in the email account now and then as it's handed by an individual, not the whole team, so it's entirely dependent on his schedule.




the staff aren't consistent with infractions. 
That's why ive been infracted so much.


----------



## Dorian (Feb 11, 2016)

Is this whining? I thought we were discussing the mods being inconsistent with infractions and responses to messages? Is that not what this forum is for? Questions? Some of you are very intolerant and downright rude.


----------



## scotch (Feb 11, 2016)

Dorian said:


> Is this whining? I thought we were discussing the mods being inconsistent with infractions and responses to messages? Is that not what this forum is for? Questions? Some of you are very intolerant and downright rude.



~so true~

- - - Post Merge - - -

oh wait im going to get infracted for saying that.

- - - Post Merge - - -



pumpkins said:


> ugh, stop whining.



your commenting so rudely on all of my forums.
Please just leave.


----------



## Red Cat (Feb 11, 2016)

The mods are pretty chill here. If someone gets infracted or banned, it's because they make really bad posts and they do so repeatedly.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Feb 11, 2016)

Dorian said:


> Is this whining? I thought we were discussing the mods being inconsistent with infractions and responses to messages? Is that not what this forum is for? Questions? Some of you are very intolerant and downright rude.



Some of it is. Rules seem pretty clear cut to me, but then again I've mixed common sense and previous modding together with them so


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Feb 11, 2016)

the Mods seem all good to me. 
making a lot of threads on the forums that have been made recently in said forums is clogging up forums , and making a threads name " Question " or something like " G" is spam titles and clogging.
i have only seen people banned or warned that have deserved it.


----------



## Dorian (Feb 11, 2016)

Well I appreciate a good back and forth conversation about issues and questions. I also believe in everyone having the right to express their opinions freely. I also accept constructive criticism. However, what I don't and will never accept is someone being rude merely for the sake of being rude. I find it petty, childish and small. 

I do appreciate seeing mods commenting on this thread and being cool, professional and helpful. I think this was the op's original goal for posting this thread. I didn't see it as whining. But as someone posted here, there are all sorts of 'tones' that type can emulate and very often misunderstandings arise. I must admit though that I was taken aback by one or two of the ruder comments. I am just not used to people behaving that way here. It felt hostile. Maybe it's because I stick exclusively to only two forums. Thus was my first time on this one. Ironic that it is a 'help and questions' thread. Anyway, rather than continue on with this, I will leave my part of it here.


----------



## inkling (Feb 11, 2016)

Murray said:


> Feel free to send a huge list of every question you have ever thought my way (via PM) and I will attempt to answer as best I can when I see it.



Murray is the best! Murray for prez!


----------



## Quill (Feb 11, 2016)

Just to clear something up, I've seen a couple people say "Why is telling someone X mini modding" and the reason isn't just that the mods get cranky when someone else does their job. In most misplaced threads, all that really needs to happen is that it needs to be moved to the proper forum. But if someone has a thread, say, selling tbt for igb, posts it in the wrong place & has it moved to the right place... if there's 3-4 posts on that thread saying "This should be in the _____ forum!" already it causes problems for a bunch of reasons. One, the thread creator may feel embarrassed that such a mistake was made so public even after it's been fixed. Two, the posts already on the thread can may it look like the question/request has already been answered/fulfilled, and people may not bother to read the thread itself. Either of those can contribute to a user abandoning or closing the thread and making a new one, even if it's been moved to the right place, and then you have a clutter thread taking up space and making the forums messy. Plus that user then runs the risk of being warned again, for duplicating topics. It's really not helping.


----------



## windwake-me-up-inside (Feb 11, 2016)

Mods have been pretty fair to me so far, no complaints from me honestly. I see a lot of people complaining about them though : (


----------



## scotch (Feb 12, 2016)

Lost 20 bells for suggesting advice on someone's shop
forum.


----------



## Nightmares (Feb 13, 2016)

I'm finally unbanned omfg lmao
I'm so ****ing happy

Mods, imma try be real gud now I swear xD


----------

